# Ottawa model engines



## rodue (Aug 14, 2015)

I just completed two 7/16 scale models of a 1-1/2 HP rare Ottawa engine.
I had them cast using my patterns. The head, cylinder, and fly wheels are cast in iron, the remaining  parts I cast  in Brass and aluminum. For a total of three engines. I am not sure I will complete the 3 rd.  The ignition system is a buzz coil


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 14, 2015)

Beautiful work!
gbritnell


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 14, 2015)

Beautiful engines indeed. Who did the casting for you?  Do you have a " one off" foundry near you or did you send the patterns off to be cast.


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 14, 2015)

Oops!  Disregard the second part. I just saw your post on metal casting.


----------



## rodue (Aug 14, 2015)

Herbiev said:


> Oops! Disregard the second part. I just saw your post on metal casting.


 I sent my patterns to Martin models in Portland Or. he used a foundry there, it wasn't fast it took 5 months to get them and they were not cheep.
But they did a good job and machine with no problem.
Thanks for the interest.


----------



## rodue (Oct 20, 2015)

rodue said:


> I just completed two 7/16 scale models of a 1-1/2 HP rare Ottawa engine.
> I had them cast using my patterns. The head, cylinder, and fly wheels are cast in iron, the remaining parts I cast in Brass and aluminum. For a total of three engines. I am not sure I will complete the 3 rd. The ignition system is a buzz coil


 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCKOPUhj_yg[/ame]


----------



## rodue (Oct 20, 2015)

rodue said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCKOPUhj_yg


 This was my proto type, I cast it my self and then sent the pattern to Portland  This engine has a igniter where as the other two has a spark plug.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Oct 20, 2015)

rodue said:


> I sent my patterns to Martin models in Portland Or. he used a foundry there, it wasn't fast it took 5 months to get them and they were not cheep.
> But they did a good job and machine with no problem.
> Thanks for the interest.



Nice JobThm:Thm:
I live about 10 minutes from Ottawa Canada
and love the engines. Are plans available for them:hDe::hDe:

cheers


----------



## rodue (Oct 21, 2015)

canadianhorsepower said:


> Nice JobThm:Thm:
> I live about 10 minutes from Ottawa Canada
> and love the engines. Are plans available for them:hDe::hDe:
> 
> cheers



I have just shop notes   I used the full size  engine to scale.
I do have a set  of castings missing a few parts, if I ever get around 
to cast what it missing.


----------

